# Omeprazole Direct (gastric ulcers)



## tinaduffyjames (15 September 2011)

Has anybody ever ordered from the above company?
If so did you have any trouble getting it into the country? 

Seems a much cheaper alternative to Gastrogard.


----------



## monkeymad (15 September 2011)

I ordered omeprazole last year from USA and had no problems, it came within 4 days.


----------



## Jorel (15 September 2011)

Completely off topic. But I'm taking this at the moment haha. Just what everyone wanted to know. I didn't realise they used it for horses too?


----------



## Madam_max (15 September 2011)

No problems at all from this company.


----------



## itsonlyme (16 September 2011)

Jorel said:



			Completely off topic. But I'm taking this at the moment haha. Just what everyone wanted to know. I didn't realise they used it for horses too?
		
Click to expand...

SNAP!!  40mg.  Goddamn stomach ulcers!   Wonder how much a horse needs...?


----------



## Tr0uble (16 September 2011)

Word of warning, I believe it's illegal to import omeprazole as it is a prescription drug!


----------



## BigRed (16 September 2011)

I take Omeprazole for my digestion problems.  I didn't realise you could give it to horses.


----------



## twinkle (4 February 2012)

yes and its worked really well horse scoped before and after grade 2 ulcers and clear scope aftre now just keep her on the maintance dose of 1 sachet


----------



## Oberon (4 February 2012)

I have heard that human omeprazole won't work.


----------



## cptrayes (4 February 2012)

Oberon said:



			I have heard that human omeprazole won't work.
		
Click to expand...

It's exactly the same drug Oberon, they just want you to believe it won't work.

It is definitely illegal to import and use it, though the people who have dared to say on here that they have received it show that it does arrive. I know of someone (this is not me) whose shipment was stopped and the company resupplied and it arrived the second time.


----------



## pixie (4 February 2012)

10mg omeprazole can be bought over the counter, its just stronger doses that are prescription only.


----------



## Oberon (4 February 2012)

cptrayes said:



			It's exactly the same drug Oberon, they just want you to believe it won't work.

It is definitely illegal to import and use it, though the people who have dared to say on here that they have received it show that it does arrive. I know of someone (this is not me) whose shipment was stopped and the company resupplied and it arrived the second time.
		
Click to expand...

I know but you can have human Omeprazole in IV, enteric coated or Mups (disolvable for enteric feeding) and I'm wondering if the Gastroguard is mixed into something to work with the equine stomach better than the human one?

If it was better to use generic Omeprazole, I am wondering why Vets px Gastroguard?

I am trying to find where I read that it won't work the same but I can't find it

I asked a pharmacist I know to price up Mupps for a horse's dose and it worked out more expensive than GG!


----------



## keepmeinmind (4 February 2012)

Oberon said:



			I know but you can have human Omeprazole in IV, enteric coated or Mups (disolvable for enteric feeding) and I'm wondering if the Gastroguard is mixed into something to work with the equine stomach better than the human one?

If it was better to use generic Omeprazole, I am wondering why Vets px Gastroguard?

I am trying to find where I read that it won't work the same but I can't find it

I asked a pharmacist I know to price up Mupps for a horse's dose and it worked out more expensive than GG!
		
Click to expand...

I think I worked out that I would need ten packets of human Omeprazole per day for the weeks course in order to give my horse the recommended dose for my 17.2hh 730KG mare.


----------



## cptrayes (4 February 2012)

Oberon said:



			I know but you can have human Omeprazole in IV, enteric coated or Mups (disolvable for enteric feeding) and I'm wondering if the Gastroguard is mixed into something to work with the equine stomach better than the human one?

If it was better to use generic Omeprazole, I am wondering why Vets px Gastroguard?

I am trying to find where I read that it won't work the same but I can't find it

I asked a pharmacist I know to price up Mupps for a horse's dose and it worked out more expensive than GG!
		
Click to expand...

Vets are not allowed to prescribe generic omeprazole if a horse-tested version is available.

If you check the site, they have the coated granules and coated tablets to allow the stuff to get out of the stomach before it gets absorbed, otherwise it is less effective.


----------



## Sussexbythesea (5 February 2012)

Interesting information that my sister put me onto. She is based in the USA and buys in Omeprazole from Canada.

http://www.lunatunesfreestyles.com/horse_ulcers.htm


----------



## Oberon (5 February 2012)

sussexbythesea said:



			Interesting information that my sister put me onto. She is based in the USA and buys in Omeprazole from Canada.

http://www.lunatunesfreestyles.com/horse_ulcers.htm

Click to expand...

I'll enjoy reading that later. Thank you.


----------



## EquestrianFairy (7 February 2012)

Sorry to hijack, do people just buy this direct from America and feed it as a normal supplement as a prevention/treatment without seeking vetinary advice?

-Im only asking as im assuming that in America you can buy it not on perscription and it can be bought as a normal supplement (like we buy Naf or whatever) and its only over here that it has to be px?

Thanks


----------



## twinkle (8 February 2012)

my vet new what i was doing as he done the before and after scope the first time she had them i used GG as it was under insurance but the last time i didnt and got the same results it cost me £220 for two months on treatment dose and 1 month on prevention dose!

If you go on http://www.chronofhorse.com/forum/ which is american they use this source alot they like to call them the blue pop rock as they are little blue balls.


----------



## bordermare (9 February 2012)

Friend had her pony scanned and showed gastric ulcers. The pony wasn't insured so she ordered the stable pack syringe from this site. 

After a months treatment the pony was completely different - she had always been stressy and crabby ever since my friend bought it.

Pony is really chilled now so I would say the treatment has worked.


----------



## minime (9 February 2012)

I buy human Omeprazole for mine as I have miniatures so the dose is much smaller than for big horses, if I bought GG (which is sold in a box of 12 syringes) it would last me for about 10 years


----------

